# Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

These were purchased from tire rack 18 months ago, and have 30k miles on them. 95% highway miles.
The vehicle is a 2004 A4. Tires rotated every 6-10k miles. Manufacture date on the tires was Feb 06.
Two tires had tread separation, within two months of each other. The other two were thrown away. I did not get pictures of the first figuring it was a fluke.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE (JDriver1.8t)*

Wow! Did the Tire Rack do anything for you given they already had 30k miles?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE (Rassig)*

960 is such a good tire...sounds like you are one of the very few unfortunate product failures...tirerack or Bridgestone should do some form of warranty on the tire...the 960 is one of the few UHP/AS tires that has a treadwear warranty...40k if I am not mistaken


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE (pturner67)*

It was my dad's tire.
He just bought Yokahamas to replace them.
He isn't upset because he did get 30k out of them and didn't keep any of TTR information for warranty. He will just never buy Bridgestone again.
What is weird is that it happened on two of his tires about a month apart.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE (JDriver1.8t)*

my guess is there was an impact of sorts that caused a seperation to allow the plys to split as shown... not uncommon, but not a defect, just the nature of the product... odds are someone will tell you defect as opposed to explaining at and give you some credit and be done with it...


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE (orionz06)*

Looks like your dad was runnin from the cops and hit those damn spike strips


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_What is weird is that it happened on two of his tires about a month apart.

That is exactly why he (or you) need to send TTR these pics.

_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_He just bought Yokahamas to replace them.

This can happen to any tire,
but I admit to have FOUR or 'em afflicted with this is odd and it should be reported... it could happen to someone else. 
Like me.... yeah, I've got 'em.
On a side note, IIRC, Oscar Larrauri was running Yokohamas on his Brun Motorsport Porsche 962 at the Daytona 24 hour race in aprox 1990.
He broke the qualifying record, but crossed the finish line _on his roof_ after one his Yokohamas blew. I know race tires and street tires are an apples to oranges comparison, but **** does happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position PRODUCT FAILURE (JDriver1.8t)*

Tire did have a 45k warranty, so could have given you a small prorated refund........ sorry that happened (that's the first failure I've seen like that)


----------

